# طلب من الاخوة الكرام -اعضاء المنتدى



## good_dragon (11 أغسطس 2006)

إلى من يهمه الأمر:
انا خريج جديد مِنْ كليَّةِ هندسة جامعةِ بغداد / درجة ماجستير في هندسةِ النفط. احتاج مساعدتكمِ، للحصول على عمل انا اسكن في الاردن الآن، و يُمْكِنُ أَنْ أُزوّدَك بسيرتي الذاتية.
شكراً مُقدماً لمساعدتك.
م.حسين عامر


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (12 أغسطس 2006)

حمل السير الذاتية يا سيدي وأنصحك بأن تكلي الأبليكيشن فورم في شركات الخدمات (شلمبرجير, وذر فورد,,,,,,إلخ)

الرجاء يا سيدي أن تشارك بموضوع "مشاريع التخرج" بوضع مشروع تخرجك ورسالة الماجستير, وجزالك الله كل خير.


----------



## good_dragon (12 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز محمد 
لقد ارفقت مع الرسالة ملف السيرة الذاتية .
بخصوص الشركات التي ذكرتها , هل بامكانك ارسال بعض من مواقع الشركات وتوضيح كيفية ايجاد وملئ الأبليكيشن فورم 
وبخصوص رسالة الماجستير سوف اضعها قربيا لكن ا عطني فقط الرابط الناسب لاضعها فيه

وشكرا لردكم الكريم 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ الفاضل/ حسين عامر ، good_dragon
مرحبا بك و يزداد الملتقى شرفا بإنضمامك إليه ، أتمنى لك كل التوفيق في إيجاد العمل المناسب بإذن الله
ولكن أدعوك لوضع إعلانك في ملتقى الإعلانات و التوظيف هنا في الملتقى في الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=43


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير,,

بالنسبة للرابط المناسب, ضع الرسالة كما وضعت السي في وفي موضوع مشاريع التخرج في الهندسة البترولية والفلزات والمناجم, (دوِّر على هذا الموضوع ستجده وستكون مشاركتك مشكورة يا أخي) وإذا استطعت أن تحمل مشروع تخرج ألف شكر لك؟؟؟


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (13 أغسطس 2006)

عفواً, بالنسبة لمواقع الشركات:
1\ شلمبرجير WWW.slb.com
2\ وذرفورد www.weatherford.com
3\ شل www.shell.com
4\ توتال www.total.com
5\ هاليبرتون www.halliburton.com
ومن ثم دَّور على لنك Carees أو Employment ومن ثم ستجد أحد الخيارات اسمه Submit an Application Form ثم قم بتعبئة الطلب وهكذا,,,,,,


----------



## good_dragon (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخواني الكرام على ردودكم الكريمة:13:


----------



## ابو علي بترول (18 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00bfff 4169e1 0000ff"]ربنا يوفقك ويرزقك العمل الصالح ويوفقنا معاك انا حديث التخرج وابحث ايضا عن وظيفة[/grade]


----------

